# Seasoned vs Kiln dry wood



## Jack99 (Feb 4, 2021)

So I’m relatively new to smoking meats and one thing I’ve come across from the “pros” watching YouTube videos is they seem to put their nose up a little at kiln dry wood vs their preferred seasoned wood to 20% water content or so.
In your experience does it really matter? One thing I’ve realized is it’s much harder to find “seasoned” wood than kiln dried wood online.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Seasoned. Kiln dried burns up to fast causing you to burn more fuel. Not sure where you live but should be easy to find seasoned wood on Craigslist


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guess I’ll need to figure out how to get good seasoned wood. Kiln dried seems easy. guess I could try finding unseasoned and attempt to season it myself.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack99 said:


> Thanks guess I’ll need to figure out how to get good seasoned wood. Kiln dried seems easy. guess I could try finding unseasoned and attempt to season it myself.


What kind of smoker are you using. Are you using wood for heat or are you using charcoal and just adding wood for smoke?


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What kind of smoker are you using. Are you using wood for heat or are you using charcoal and just adding wood for smoke?


I’m using an Oklahoma Joes offset and yeah I’ve been being both lump oak charcoal as a base and kiln dried logs I bought off Amazon


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Save your money bud and get some good seasoned wood. You will immediately notice a longer burn time and better smoke flavor. Wood needs a bit of moisture to produce a good flavorful smoke. Kiln dried burns too quickly and is too dry to achieve that


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJake has you lined out......You should be able to find oak easily in Oklahoma. It is a great wood for heat. Then you can add whatever flavor wood you like. Seasoning wood is easy, just let it age for 6 months out of the weather and it is good to go...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2021)

I agree with Jake. My SIL work at a Kiln Dried Hardwood Mill. He can take any scrap, Oak, Hickory, Maple, 4 foot long or less and any with Bark,  for Free.  We burn it in our Wood Stove. It burns Hot and can over heat the living room, so it don't take much but we need to add a couple of splits, frequently or the fire dies. We now start the fire with Kiln Dried, then alternative with seasoned splits cut from trees on our property...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't have access to kiln dried wood, but still, this is all good info.....


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 4, 2021)

Ask around and see if there are any firewood dealers near you. Most will also sell cooking woods either in bulk logs or splits, or chunks if you only need flavor wood. It's the shipping that makes quality flavor wood so expensive, so by eliminating shipping quality wood becomes somewhat reasonable.  The 15 to 20% moisture really makes a difference in flavor.  And cooking wood dealers split wood several times a week, and either sell it in cardboard boxes or in mesh bags like citrus fruit comes.  It will look good, feel heavier and it smells good when it's freshly split. 







One reason you see so much kiln dried wood is because it's packaged in plastic bags, and if it had the moisture you want it would mildew before it hits a stores shelves.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't know where you live and thus your local access to wood suitable for smoking.
I have ready access to raw and seasoned woods.  (Most come from property.)


 thirdeye
 gives great advice.


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 4, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I don't know where you live and thus your local access to wood suitable for smoking.
> I have ready access to raw and seasoned woods.  (Most come from property.)
> 
> 
> ...



yeah appreciate everyone’s advice. Sounds like to get the best results I may need to find seasoned wood or wood I can season. I’ve been looking around on Facebook marketplace some since I posted this. I’m in the Midlands area of South Carolina so not a huge market for firewood for heating but we ain’t exactly south Florida either so I just need to look harder. Heck I might cut one of my own trees down if I have to but not sure the wife would like that idea. also it’s humid here so seasoning myself I guess is going to take a good while. Lots to learn to honest. I learn something new everyday on YouTube and it can be a bit overwhelming but interesting.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 5, 2021)

Cut your wood down in the late fall or winter, you will find the drying time is a lot shorter due to the sap being down, when the leaves are down so is the sap for the most part


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack99 said:


> yeah appreciate everyone’s advice. Sounds like to get the best results I may need to find seasoned wood or wood I can season. I’ve been looking around on Facebook marketplace some since I posted this. I’m in the Midlands area of South Carolina so not a huge market for firewood for heating but we ain’t exactly south Florida either so I just need to look harder. Heck I might cut one of my own trees down if I have to but not sure the wife would like that idea. also it’s humid here so seasoning myself I guess is going to take a good while. Lots to learn to honest. I learn something new everyday on YouTube and it can be a bit overwhelming but interesting.


I'm in SC, as well. Seasoned and seasoning wood is a year-round project. I'm always on the lookout for different species for cooking and always planning at least a year out. I have access to metal carport and for me, green wood is stacked under it and seasoned for at least a year before I'll use it. I also keep some seasoned wood under there as well and bring it to my house when I need it. I have friends who help me out, too. When they see wood or know of a tree being cut down that they think I might be interested in, they'll let me know. With all the construction going on, firewood seems to be abundant and free, but you'll have to be willing to work for it.

I currently have white oak, pecan, wild cherry, and hickory. Oak and hickory are readily available here. Pecan can be had if you're willing to put in some work. Pecan is very brittle and often times limbs will break off during a storm. Owners will give you the wood just to get it cleaned up.

In the world of Faceplant, I don't exist, but I've heard that it can be a good resource for wood, even free wood for those just willing to come get it.


----------

